# Long frames



## mrg (Mar 5, 2019)

Haven’t been riding my early Sting-Rays much, don’t know if it’s the short frame, short crank, OG tires or the solo polo, but I’ve been liking riding my later bikes lately, don’t know if it’s the two speeds, long frame or new tires ( definitely like the seats better ) but I have put some miles on them!, 67 2 spd. Deluxe & 65 standard 2 spd.


----------



## unregistered (Mar 7, 2019)

Man, that 65 is pure sweetness!


----------

